# Farmall Regular



## lyn (May 17, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can download the manuals for this tractor. Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome lyn:friends: partsman or Rudi will be able to answer your question in a little while.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

HI Lyn, and welcome to TF.com!! Good to have you here, I hope you'll hang around and talk tractors with us. :friends: 
As for the manuals, I'm not sure if there is a downloadable source for them, but you can order a set from www.binderbooks.com they have excelent reproductions of the original manuals.


----------



## lyn (May 17, 2004)

Thank you. Money is a little short right now. I guess I'll keep looking. I'm sure somebody out there has to have them, but just haven't been able to locate them yet. I'll probably hang around because I like talking tractors. I grew up on a farm in Iowa. Again thanks for the info.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

If you have some specific questions, I'm sure that some of our members would be able to help out. Glad to hear that you'll be hanging out!!


----------



## lyn (May 17, 2004)

Thanks parts man
This is going to be quite a projecy for me. This tractor has set for about thirty years and needs lots of TLC. The one thing that really drew me to this particular tractor is that it has one of the original belt driven cable bucket loaders on it that farmall came out with. It was the first one I had ever seen. Some people have called them the original manure spreader killers, because they would sometimes just drop the bucket and smash the spreader side down. I really need to get the parts manual for the tractor so I can see about getting parts.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Lyn, talk to your CASE-IH dealer, some parts may still be availlable over the counter.


----------



## lyn (May 17, 2004)

Thank you Partsman
I've talked to one dealership, but I need to come up with a parts book before they can help me. Guess I'll have to shell out some money to get the parts book and go from there.
Lyn


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

For some of the parts, the number is cat in the part. Of course, that only helps for those particular parts! Let me check with a buddy and see if I can come up with any thing.


----------



## lyn (May 17, 2004)

Thank you I appreciate the help.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm afraid I haven't been terribly helpful as yet, but I'll see what I can find any way. BTW, no answer yet from me buddy, but I'll rattle his cage again and see if I can find anything out.


----------



## lyn (May 17, 2004)

Thnak you. I really do appreciate all your help and time.

Lyn


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Lyn welcome aboard. Just listening in on your parts manual needs, and thou ght this link might help, 
www.ssbtractor.com

If you get their, I, also recccomend going to their picture ads and you will see an H with that spreader killer.


PS Sorry, it is now off the tractor, and for $200. Dont know the value but it seems as a spare or parts or maybe in better shape than yours.

In the photo classifieds pg. 5 last picture


----------



## lyn (May 17, 2004)

Thank you for the info. I found the service manual there, but no parts manual. The only loader I saw was one for an M with hydraulics. The one I have is before hydraulics. It is belt drive with cable system for lift. Similar to the old catapilars.
Lyn


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Lyn, I don't know if you've tried it yet, but there is an excellent Farmall forum at www.ytmag.com There are several guys there who can probably answer some questions and may either have a manual or can point you to one.


----------



## lyn (May 17, 2004)

Thank you Bigdog I'll go there and check it out.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Lost another to ditech.com --- :furious:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

OK , I guess I came up dry. My buddys stuff only goes back as far as the letter series too. I'm sorry Lyn!


----------



## lyn (May 17, 2004)

Thank you Partsman. I appreciate the time and effort. I'll just keep plugging away at it. Have to find them sometime.

Lyn


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey Andy:

Don't worry about Ditech  

There are in my opinion only 4 really great tractor boards on the net and out of that 2 are really Cub specific. These are in no particular order:

www.farmallcub.com
www.atis.net/cgi-bin/FarmallCub.pl

Both of these boards are Cub specific and

www.tractorforum.com
www.ytmag.com

You have a top notch forum here and a great bunch of people. Oh, a lot of these guys frequent many forums, but you keep seeing them pop up here as well. That means you are doing something right :worthy: 

Keep it up :thumbsup: 

outta here Bye


----------

